# My parents agreed to let me have a Tegu, but...



## TeguNovice (Mar 20, 2011)

I talked to my parents about me wanting to get a black and white argentine Tegu and they approved. If I do decide to get one, it won't be until next spring. I don't know when I'll be moving out and I'll still be staying with my parents for the next year or two before I move out. I've been really interested in a Tegu for awhile but one problem is hindering me from being able to get one.

I know there minimum cage size is 6'x3' but 8'x4' is better. Well, my room can only hold a six foot long cage. My bed takes up most of my room but even if I switched my bed for one of my sister's twin beds, it really wouldn't make much of a difference. I'd much rather have a 8'x4' enclosure than a 6'x3' because I don't want people to say I'm not caring for it right neither do I want it to get sick or start having health issues.

Is there anyone here who keeps or have ever kept a Tegu in a 6'x3' enclosure and can you tell me about the Tegu's personality and if it had any health issues as a result? I really want a Tegu more than any reptile on the planet but I'm a little worried I'm not gonna be able to get one all because of enclosure size. Feeding, interaction, etc will not be a problem.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 20, 2011)

Right now i keep my tegu in a 6x3, i have a blue though so they are slightly smaller. For a short time at my moms place he had to be moved into a 4x2 and he didnt seem to mind one bit. He did get a bit more food aggressive but that could be because i was cutting back his food so he wasn't so chunky. My days off he spent outside on a screened in balcony (too many hawks in the area to just let him out there). right now he is puppy dog tame as could be.

now you could look into making a bed ontop of your tegu cage i have seen a few like that, A member here is making a really nice one.


----------



## Bwindi (Mar 20, 2011)

You can keep a hatchling in a thirty gal aquarium for quite sometime. You don't have to start out big, these little guys will stay "little" for at least a year and some months. 

You can worry about a large enclosure later when you have a different living situation 

Maybe they will let you get one if it is more unnoticed. Besides, starting with a smaller cage is a must for handling purposes.


----------



## rcada916 (Mar 20, 2011)

TeguNovice said:


> I talked to my parents about me wanting to get a black and white argentine Tegu and they approved. If I do decide to get one, it won't be until next spring. I don't know when I'll be moving out and I'll still be staying with my parents for the next year or two before I move out. I've been really interested in a Tegu for awhile but one problem is hindering me from being able to get one.
> 
> I know there minimum cage size is 6'x3' but 8'x4' is better. Well, my room can only hold a six foot long cage. My bed takes up most of my room but even if I switched my bed for one of my sister's twin beds, it really wouldn't make much of a difference. I'd much rather have a 8'x4' enclosure than a 6'x3' because I don't want people to say I'm not caring for it right neither do I want it to get sick or start having health issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## reptastic (Mar 20, 2011)

Bwindi that is only if the tegu decides to hibernate and even then a 30 gal. Wouldnt last more than a month or 2 if your lucky, i always start hatchlings off in a 40 breeder, then move up when needed...these guys have to ppotential to reach their adult size in less than a year if then bypass hibernation and continue eating...like i stated in a previous post, my first argentine tegu nero was more than 4' and and like 15/16 lbs. And this was a few months before she hit 1 y/o...i think the 6x3x3 could work, that would be plenty of room for a tegu to grow in, just be prepared if your tegu dosnt hibernate and gets huge lol...but you got plenty of time to get prepared


----------



## rcada916 (Mar 20, 2011)

hi tegu novice are you intersted in a reseved spot with varnyard bobby hill for a black and white tegu the hatchlings wont hatch till june or july and it will be paid for ? the reason y im asking is that i made a 175 deposit for a reserved spot when the tegus hatch and i owe a 175 dollars when they hatch because i wanted a extreme giaint but i just recently lost my job and i dont think i will be able to pay the other 175 and i basically need someone to take over my resrved spot and which black and white tegus on varnyrd are only 150 when hatched.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree with Reptastic, even my blue shot to three feet by March after being hatched in October. After that his growth slowed. I had him in a 20 gallon long for oh 2 months, lol. If they hibernate then you are lucky and will have a few months to plan, but its better to have it figured out, espcially if its a matter of room size deteriming the cage size. Now I am not saying building the cage now, but i do like the fact you are thinking before hand. Most people will get a tegu and not realize that they are not slow growing reptiles. Sure they will not get the gurth untill 3 or 4 years but they get long and they get fiesty and thats when you get problems is when the are growing.


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 20, 2011)

Bwindi said:


> You can keep a hatchling in a thirty gal aquarium for quite sometime. You don't have to start out big, these little guys will stay "little" for at least a year and some months.
> 
> You can worry about a large enclosure later when you have a different living situation
> 
> Maybe they will let you get one if it is more unnoticed. Besides, starting with a smaller cage is a must for handling purposes.



Respectfully, I disagree with everything in this post. Literally everything, though.


----------



## Bwindi (Mar 20, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> Bwindi said:
> 
> 
> > You can keep a hatchling in a thirty gal aquarium for quite sometime. You don't have to start out big, these little guys will stay "little" for at least a year and some months.
> ...



I would like to know why if you don't mind...
-- I hope it didn't sound like I was saying that a thirty gal would be appropriate for a year, I men't that it was okay to start small and move up. Bobby himself gave me this advice.



Bwindi said:


> You can keep a hatchling in a thirty gal aquarium for quite sometime. You don't have to start out big, these little guys will stay "little" for at least a year and some months.
> 
> You can worry about a large enclosure later when you have a different living situation
> 
> Maybe they will let you get one if it is more unnoticed. Besides, starting with a smaller cage is a must for handling purposes.



I didn't mean for it to sound like a thirty gal would be appropriate for a year. What I men't was to start small and move up because it is easier to handle a hatchling in a smaller cage. 

Sorry if that was misinterpreted. 




Bwindi said:


> slideaboot said:
> 
> 
> > Bwindi said:
> ...


----------



## AdrianPaul (Mar 20, 2011)

Do not listen to tegu purists, they will have you think you need a backyard or a master bedroom ( tegu proofed of course) blocked of for your lizard from day one. Every pet forum has their share. You can move up enclosures as you go along. Making a 8 foot cage in your room when you will be moving out in 1-2 years would be silly. Start with a small tegu, and adapt depending on how it grows.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 20, 2011)

I had the room and got lucky finding the right enclosure when I first got my tegu. You can try doing grow up enclosures but in the long run you'll be spending more money (a good amount more). As I sad it a different post, my tegu was just under a ft when I got him in August '10 and now hes just over 3ft. They do grow really quickly.

If you do decide to use smaller tanks then build your way up I think craigslist is going to be a great place to hunt down tanks. I always see tons ranging from 40 gallon breeders to 150+ gallon fish tanks. 

6x3 is about the absolute minimum you can house and adult b/w tegu in. If you end up using a cage that size please consider trying to get a female, they don't get quite as large. Or consider getting something like a blue (I don't know much about blues) they are smaller than the reds and b/w's (and gorgeous). Either way make sure you are serious about being able to spend a decent amount of time with it outside the enclosure.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 20, 2011)

AdrianPaul said:


> Do not listen to tegu purists, they will have you think you need a backyard or a master bedroom ( tegu proofed of course) blocked of for your lizard from day one. Every pet forum has their share. You can move up enclosures as you go along. Making a 8 foot cage in your room when you will be moving out in 1-2 years would be silly. Start with a small tegu, and adapt depending on how it grows.



I dunno.....I'd have to disagree with this one based on my experience....

My guy is 8 months old and I have him in a 6X3X3 and I feel he's already outgrowing it at already 3 feet long S-T.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 20, 2011)

AdrianPaul said:


> Do not listen to tegu purists, they will have you think you need a backyard or a master bedroom ( tegu proofed of course) blocked of for your lizard from day one. Every pet forum has their share. You can move up enclosures as you go along. Making a 8 foot cage in your room when you will be moving out in 1-2 years would be silly. Start with a small tegu, and adapt depending on how it grows.



As fast as Tegus grow, I respectfully disagree with this...

When mine woke up from his first hibernation (9 months old) he immediately was too large for his 4'x2'x2' enclosure. By the end of this growth spurt (15 months old) he was well in need of an 8'+ enclosure. 

In my opinion... They can be kept in a 4' enclosure as hatchlings until their first hibernation (4 months old), but as of the begining of their second summer (9 months old) they grow so incredibly fast they need to be in their adult sized enclosure. Waiting to upgrade only adds stress to the animal.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 20, 2011)

It doesnt matter how fast an animal grows in my opinion. You should have the room (not always the cage) ready for an animal that will get a good size. Thats like someone living in a sudio apartment getting a water monitor when they barly have room for themselves. Sure you plan to move out but what happens if you can't. I always plan my cages for the sad event i have to move back in with me mom (i really truly hope this never happens). 

I'm not saying when you get a hatchling that they go into a large cage right away. My tegus spent time in smaller cages untill i gradually moved them up to the large ones, but being an avid herp hobbiest i have loads of tanks in storage (my moms house). Purest nothing once you get one tegu and you realize this thing will be full grown in 2 years its alot different ball game then a monitor that will take 5 or so years to get that big. 

If you have the room go for it, if not wait until you do.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 20, 2011)

Bwindi said:


> You can keep a hatchling in a thirty gal aquarium for quite sometime.



A newly received hatchling could be kept in a 30 gal, but it would be outgrown in a matter of weeks. Why bother with a tank that will only last weeks. It's best to have a 4' 75 gal tank or larger ready for your hatchling 



Bwindi said:


> You don't have to start out big, these little guys will stay "little" for at least a year and some months.



That is just wrong...

Many Arg Tegus that do not hibernate reach 3.5'+ by the time they are nine months old...

My Tegu who went in a full hibernation was 3' and 5+ lbs by the time he was 12 months old. 



Bwindi said:


> You can worry about a large enclosure later when you have a different living situation



I couldn't disagree more. A Tegu kept in an undersized enclosure is going to be stressed and unhappy. It is not very likely he will be friendly. If you are not confident you can properly house the Tegu for it's first year or two, then it probably isn't the right time to get a Tegu. 



Bwindi said:


> Maybe they will let you get one if it is more unnoticed. Besides, starting with a smaller cage is a must for handling purposes.



Mine was in a 4'x2' Enclosure as a hatchling and did great. At 10 months old he moved to a 6' x 10' outdoor balcony and was even better than great...

The idea that a Tegu needs to be kept in a small enclosure so it is easier to catch is dead wrong and comes from a very naive handling approach.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 20, 2011)

Bwindi said:


> You don't have to start out big, these little guys will stay "little" for at least a year and some months.



That is just wrong...

Many Arg Tegus that do not hibernate reach 3.5'+ by the time they are nine months old...

My Tegu who went in a full hibernation was 3' and 5+ lbs by the time he was 12 months old. 



Bwindi said:


> You can worry about a large enclosure later when you have a different living situation



I couldn't disagree more. A Tegu kept in an undersized enclosure is going to be stressed and unhappy. It is not very likely he will be friendly. If you are not confident you can properly house the Tegu for it's first year or two, then it probably isn't the right time to get a Tegu.[/quote][/quote]

i wholeheartedly agree tegus grow fast and ill give you some example, these guys will not stay small for very long and this needs to be taken into account when thinking of their enclosure

this was my tegu that didnt hibernate
day 1





a few wks later




8 mo. 





1y/o





and this tegu did hibernate
feb/10




mar/10




may/10


----------



## Orion (Mar 21, 2011)

I have 2 Tegus from owners that thought they would have enough room later and build bigger cages when they were able to. My large male, Bob, was 36 inches and living in a 40 gallon breeder. He was a very disgruntled and unhappy Tegu. He is a beautiful 09 Varnyard hatchling. The guy I got him from couldn't sell him because all Bob did was hiss when touched and opened his mouth to bite when handled. I adopted him and put him in a 6x4x2. He is doing great, it has been 6 months and my 6 and 9 year old daughters open the cage and pet Bob when they get home from school without him even getting puffy


----------



## chelvis (Mar 21, 2011)

I have noticed they seem to calm down again after being moved to a larger front opening cage. Its something about the screen top cages that gets them. I mean granted with a top opening cage you have to reach down to pick them up and look more like a predator verse the front opening you are able to scoop them up easier. Even the large tegus do not like to be picked up so much as scooped.


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 21, 2011)

AdrianPaul said:


> Do not listen to tegu purists, they will have you think you need a backyard or a master bedroom ( tegu proofed of course) blocked of for your lizard from day one. Every pet forum has their share. You can move up enclosures as you go along. Making a 8 foot cage in your room when you will be moving out in 1-2 years would be silly. Start with a small tegu, and adapt depending on how it grows.



Bit of an over-exaggeration there, don't ya think, Adrian? Don't confuse "tegu purists" with people who want what's best for their tegus so, in order to make that happen, they provide conditions that have been proven TIME AND TIME AGAIN to work for people. 

Yes, you COULD "move up enclosures as you go along", but not only is that COMPLETELY unnecessary, it's financially un-sound as a six-month old tegu can easily surpass 3 feet and 4 pounds in 6 months (just how many cages are you willing to build and/or purchase for your animals, anyway?). Clearly, you are NOT only NOT a tegu purist (which in and of itself is fine)--you are NOT INFORMED about the potential growth progression of these animals, which is probably a pretty good reason for you to do your homework and get some experience before you come on here and start giving people marginal advice.


----------



## james.w (Mar 21, 2011)

I started mine in a 40 Breeder, he was in there for about 2 months. He is now in a 5x2x2, and once he needs bigger I have a 8x4.5x2.5 about 90% ready for him. I don't see anything wrong with using "grow-up" cages, but the next one needs to be ready for him when he needs it. 

In the OP's case, he doesn't seem to have enough space for a full size adult enclosure, so it doesn't really matter what he starts with. He will end up with a grumpy tegu in a cage that is too small. I say look into a Colombian or maybe a blue Argentine.

Here is another option.. http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=415. If this is a possibilty, you can get any Tegu you want.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 21, 2011)

I dont think anyone have a prolem with grow up cages its just a bit more expensive...i started all my tegus out in a 55 gal rubbermaid tub....i think the main focus is depending on the enclosure size and how fast your tegu will grow...if you start of with a 20 gal then move to a 40 a few wks later then a 55 and so on(you get the idea) it can cost a pretty penny...you dont have to start off in an adult size enclosure but atleast have an enclosure the tegu can live in longer than 2-3 mos.

I dont think anyone have a prolem with grow up cages its just a bit more expensive...i started all my tegus out in a 55 gal rubbermaid tub....i think the main focus is depending on the enclosure size and how fast your tegu will grow...if you start of with a 20 gal then move to a 40 a few wks later then a 55 and so on(you get the idea) it can cost a pretty penny...you dont have to start off in an adult size enclosure but atleast have an enclosure the tegu can live in longer than 2-3 mos.


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 21, 2011)

james.w said:


> I started mine in a 40 Breeder, he was in there for about 2 months. He is now in a 5x2x2, and once he needs bigger I have a 8x4.5x2.5 about 90% ready for him. I don't see anything wrong with using "grow-up" cages, but the next one needs to be ready for him when he needs it.



There's NOTHING wrong with using "grow-up" cages...IF you have them (like you do). However, MAKING cages as tegus grow (like some have suggested on here) is a really pointless idea. 

Off-topic...did you get your gus yet?


----------



## james.w (Mar 21, 2011)

[/quote]

There's NOTHING wrong with using "grow-up" cages...IF you have them (like you do). However, MAKING cages as tegus grow (like some have suggested on here) is a really pointless idea. 

[/quote]

Agreed


----------

